# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  القضاء في الاردن

## الوسادة

تنص المادة (6/1) من دستور المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية على: (الأردنيون أمام القانون سواء لا تمييز بينهم في الحقوق والواجبات وإن اختلفوا في العرق أو اللغة أو الدين).

وتنص المادة (27) من الدستور على: (السلطة القضائية تتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها وتصدر جميع الأحكام وفق القانون باسم الملك).

وتنص المادة(97) على: (القضاة مستقلون لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون).

ويُمثّل المجلس القضائي الأردني بموجب قانون استقلال القضاء قمة هرم السلطة القضائية في المملكة، ويُجسّد مع مجلسي الأمة (السلطة التشريعية) والوزراء (السلطة التنفيذية) مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات الذي تقوم عليه الدولة الأردنية.

وتُمثّل وزارة العدل الذراع التنفيذي للنظام القضائي الأردني، وقد تأسست بتاريخ 11/4/1921 تحت مُسمى (مشاور العدليّة)، ويتبع لها المعهد القضائي الأردني الجهة الأكاديمية المسؤولة عن إعداد مؤهلين لتولي مختلف الوظائف القضائية في المملكة.

وتقسم المحاكم الأردنية بموجب نص المادة (99) من الدستور إلى ثلاثة أنواع: محاكم نظامية، محاكم دينية، محاكم خاصة.

وتشمل المحاكم النظامية محاكم الدرجة الأولى (الصلح والبداية)، ومحاكم الدرجة الثانية (الاستئناف)، ومحكمة التمييز أعلى هيئة قضائية في المملكة، ومحكمة العدل العليا التي تتولى جهة القضاء الإداري.

وتشمل المحاكم الدينية كلاً من المحاكم الشرعيّة، والمحاكم الكنسيّة (مجالس الطوائف غير المسلمة) وهي في الأردن: المحكمة الكنسيّة الخاصة بطائفة الروم الارثدوكس، وطائفة الروم الكاثوليك، وطائفة اللاتين، وطائفة الأرمن، والطائفة الإنجيلية الأسقفية العربية.

في حين تقسم المحاكم الخاصة إلى محاكم خاصة جميع قضاتها نظاميون هي: الجنايات الكبرى، صيانة أملاك الدولة، بداية الجمارك، استئناف الجمارك، استئناف ضريبة الدخل، تسوية الأراضي والمياه، محكمة الأمانة ومحاكم البلديات، المحكمة العماليّة الخاصة.

ومحاكم خاصة قضاتها من غير النظاميين هي: المحاكم العسكرية، محكمة الشرطة، المجلس العسكري لدائرة المخابرات العامة.

ومحاكم خاصة بعض قضاتها من النظاميين وبعضهم من غير النظاميين وهي محكمة أمن الدولة.

وهناك أيضا (سلطة الأجور) التي قد يكون من يُعيّن فيها قاضياً نظامياً أو أحد أصحاب الاختصاص من ذوي الخبرة، وكذلك المجالس ذات الاختصاصات القضائية والتي تشمل: المجلس العالي لتفسير الدستور، المجلس العالي لمحاكمة الوزراء، الديوان الخاص بتفسير القوانين.

ويقوم النظام القضائي الأردني على عدد من المبادئ الأساسية من ضمنها:

1-         التقاضي على درجتين: ويعني أن الأحكام والقرارات الصادرة عن محاكم الدرجة الأولى (الصلح والبداية) يتم استئنافها إلى محاكم الدرجة الثانية (الاستئناف).

2-         وجود هيئة قضائية عليا: وهي محكمة التمييز، والتي تتولى نظر الطعون المقدمة في الأحكام والقرارات الصادرة عن محاكم الاستئناف وأية محاكم أخرى للتحقق من صحتها ومدى مطابقتها لأحكام القانون.

3-         الفصل بين القضاء المدني والإداري: حيث تنص المادة (100) من الدستور على: (تُعيّن أنواع المحاكم ودرجاتها وأقسامها واختصاصها وكيفية إداراتها بقانون خاص على أن ينص هذا القانون على إنشاء محكمة عدل عليا).

4-         علانية الجلسات: إلا في قضايا الأحداث فتجري المحاكمة سرّاً حفاظاً على خصوصية وسلامة هذه الفئة، كما يمكن للمحكمة إجراء المحاكمة سراً وفق ما حدده القانون، وذلك للحفاظ على النظام العام أو مراعاة للآداب أو لحرمة الأسرة.


وزارة العدل

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلموا إديكِ يا وسادة على المعلومات 

الله يديم العدل والمساواة في بلادنا 

ويا رب يعم الامن والامان على الوطن 

تقبلي مروري  :Smile:

----------

